# TiVoHD and TiVo USB Wireless Adapter



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

TCD652160 TiVoHD with remote and power cord. $75

TiVo Wireless G USB adapter with USB cable. $30

Prices include shipping to the US. I used this TiVoHD without a subscription for OTA for a short period. This allows use of two ATSC tuners with the 30 minute buffer and trick play features, pause, REW, FF, 30-second skip, etc. but no schedule and no recording. I have two other identical TiVos with lifetime service and decided I don't need this one. Monthly service on my account would have been $10 with the existing service discount. The wireless adapter is I believe still the only USB wireless adapter that works with the series 3 or Premiere models.

Everything is in excellent functional condition but no original boxes, no other accessories and no manuals. PayPal accepted.

See eBay user chris_gerhard for feedback.

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


----------

